# Most ridiculous aquariums... (just for fun)



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

What's the most ridiculous aquarium (or excuse for an aquarium) you have ever come across? These can be funny, creative, outrageous or seriously questionable. Also not restricted to just betta aquariums.

Most that I've seen would never pass as acceptable housing for a fish. Every time I see an obviously ridiculous aquarium for sale I won't to find the seller and throttle them. 

But anyway, this one is right up there in my opinion:


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

This one is super cool and creative, but how in the world could you clean each bowl? XD


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh wow, that would be a nightmare to clean! I can also see a betta getting stuck in one of the lower portions and suffocating! :shock:


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

oh good point on the suffocating. =O there are so many tanks that look interesting but would never work for some fish.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

O...M...G BUAHAHAHAHAH! This is so sad. XD


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

What the?!


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

There are no words:


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I've seen that one before! I still wanna now how the heck the fish get up there. =O


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

... I am unsure what I think of this...


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Decaf fish?


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

... Decaf please, my fish already are crazy active swimmers, haha. 

If a two gallon coffee pot wouldn't look ridiculous, I might like that idea. But that would be my minimum size, so... it'd be ridiculous, haha.


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

I hate to say this, but when I was little (like...10 maybe) we had 1 tetra in an old coffee pot. Just the pot, not the whole kit and kaboodle. We had a large tank but my parents got tired of cleaning it. So all the fish died but this one little tetra and they weren't going to keep a 20 gallon for one little fish soooo...into the coffee pot he went and lived happily there for another year.


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

This one terrifies me the most. I can just picture kids sleeping with this thing, fish getting tossed around... ugh! And they make a lot of different animals. http://www.amazon.com/Teddy-Tank-Gi...d=1384927268&sr=8-86&keywords=betta+fish+tank


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Hollyk that one is by far the worst, I don't see any fish being put in there surviving more than a night! Imagine having to explain to a child why their fish is suddenly flattened!


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

I got a couple.

First are toilet tanks. I remember seeing this on Pinterest a while back. I'd be too busy staring at the fish to use the bathroom... nevermind how it actually works.


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

Ok for some reason I couldnt post two pics at once. So here is the second one. I love this one. Its the AquaDom in Germany and it has a built in transparent elevator. I would love to visit this.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

I feel bad for the fish in that toilet one... :shock: I don't have a picture but I do remember a betta clock.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Rick


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Uh... Anyone ready to hit the beach?


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Vergil said:


> Uh... Anyone ready to hit the beach?


Oh my... I don't really have words for that one...


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

There something fishy here.
Is that a padded bra.
R


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

rickey said:


> There something fishy here.
> Is that a padded bra.
> R


I think you're right. That outfit will never hold water in the fashion industry. The whole thing seems kinda see through.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Nah, she's out for a day at the beach and her girls wanted to say hi.


----------



## BettaMamma (Nov 16, 2013)

http://m.nordstrom.com/Product/Gallery/3528490?origin=product








If only it was that perfect.


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh dear, how many fishy lives are lost with these products!


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

I kind of want this:


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

It's nice and big!


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

It looks so but it's only 1.8 gallon, and apparently leaks, I'd make my own if I could!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

vergil said:


> uh... Anyone ready to hit the beach?



buahahaha omg! Xd


----------



## Omnom (Nov 2, 2013)

http://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/aquarium-bed

You'll be sleepin' wit da fishez.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Omnom said:


> http://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/aquarium-bed
> 
> You'll be sleepin' wit da fishez.



Hahahaha! XD what happens if you do a water change and your bed gets wet from it. =O


----------



## Omnom (Nov 2, 2013)

Then you sell it and buy one of these. 

http://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/electronic-goldfish


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Hahahaha!!! easy fix. =B


----------



## Morguex (Oct 24, 2013)

This one is stupid, these are living creatures, not a picture you can just hang on a wall and forget about.


----------



## Omnom (Nov 2, 2013)

I really, really hope that it's some kind of temporary compartment you put in a different aquarium while cleaning out their tanks...Otherwise how the heck would they do _anything_?


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

That's what people do to keep bettas in one tank they let one out at a time and swap it that's why it has holes in it I saw something like it on YouTube.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

O..M...G! I know they are not bettas but how many fish are in here!?


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

666 fishes :lol:


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

redthebetta said:


> 666 fishes :lol:



Hahaha! 

I bet these fish are in HEAVEN!


----------



## Omnom (Nov 2, 2013)

*swoons*

Something for the mansion, eh? And is that guy the, erm, guy who does those jaw-dropping aquascapes? I've been seeing a lot of him on Pinterest. He's amazing.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Yeah I think he is. =) he's amazing! 8D


----------



## Morguex (Oct 24, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6r5IticLvog

This guy does some absolutely stunning tanks.

I've watched a few of his videos and it's amazing the patience and attention to detail he puts into all of his aquascapes.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

wow 0_0


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

He's amazing, must spend a fortune!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

I have died a thousand tiny deaths watching that video. Do want. Now, please.


----------



## Morguex (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm just waiting for my lotto numbers to come up lol!!!!!


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

I can already hear this one smashing all over the floor... :shake:


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Morguex said:


> This one is stupid, these are living creatures, not a picture you can just hang on a wall and forget about.


It has suction cups. I'm pretty sure it functions much like breeder tanks that people put in larger tanks and the dividers look removable as well.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Morguex said:


> This one is stupid, these are living creatures, not a picture you can just hang on a wall and forget about.


Wow! How would they breath do you suppose? It looks like they are fully submerged underwater. It's soo difficult to divide a tank properly isn't it.. oh wait.. it's not.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

NeptunesMom said:


> Wow! How would they breath do you suppose? It looks like they are fully submerged underwater. It's soo difficult to divide a tank properly isn't it.. oh wait.. it's not.


Perhaps the person would of used these temporarily if they just acquired the fish. And it's a STOCK photo. It doesn't show it in a tank. I'm fairly certain it's position in the water is adjustable.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Perhaps the person would of used these temporarily if they just acquired the fish. And it's a STOCK photo. It doesn't show it in a tank. I'm fairly certain it's position in the water is adjustable.


There are holes in it. It has to be fully submerged, or else the fish would be flopping.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

KeshiaB said:


> I can already hear this one smashing all over the floor... :shake:
> 
> View attachment 248714



you know that would be cool for underwater plant but not for any type of fish. =(


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

NeptunesMom said:


> There are holes in it. It has to be fully submerged, or else the fish would be flopping.


No it doesn't have to be fully submerged.
You can leave a half inch or so at the top and it won't hurt a thing.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> No it doesn't have to be fully submerged.
> You can leave a half inch or so at the top and it won't hurt a thing.


Yes, but you should be able to make out a water line. Unless they photo shopped it out. But, it still would give the viewer the illusion it is completely submerged.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

NeptunesMom said:


> Yes, but you should be able to make out a water line. Unless they photo shopped it out. But, it still would give the viewer the illusion it is completely submerged.


It is quite obviously photoshopped. It is a stock photo. I don't see the "illusion" that it is completely submerged. Alls I saw was a stock photo, shopped with a few bettas to give an example of the section sizes, on a black background.


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

Morguex said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6r5IticLvog
> 
> This guy does some absolutely stunning tanks.
> 
> I've watched a few of his videos and it's amazing the patience and attention to detail he puts into all of his aquascapes.


Thanks so much for that link! Beyond, way beyond, beautiful... I think with a comfy chair I could happily spend the rest of my life just sitting in front of that tank gazing at it.....


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

Another lightbulb....


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

Key chains....


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

Really?


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

Imagine swimming back and forth all your life


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

I kind of like this one but still...!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

That's hilarious
Looks pretty big too. How'd they get the fish in there? O.O

ETA: looks like there's a seal? Of some sort around the taper of the tears.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

DatBetta said:


> Key chains....



Omg! do they really have fish in those key chains?!


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

Looks like the top screws off.


----------



## NghtShad (Nov 13, 2013)

Omnom said:


> http://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/aquarium-bed
> 
> You'll be sleepin' wit da fishez.


I just finished watching the episode of "Tanked" the other day that they built this thing. I thought it was supposed to stay as an attraction in the store, not to be re-sold.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> It is quite obviously photoshopped. It is a stock photo. I don't see the "illusion" that it is completely submerged. Alls I saw was a stock photo, shopped with a few bettas to give an example of the section sizes, on a black background.


You defend it like it's your photo. Sorry if it is. 

Maybe it's because I research media influence on people (mostly related to gender issues), but I see it as problematic. Whether it's photo shopped or not is really irrelevant.


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll just solve this fight watch this...
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KNLyO7tCgmQ


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

DatBetta said:


> I'll just solve this fight watch this...
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KNLyO7tCgmQ


That's different than the original picture. That clearly had room to breath. If that is how someone uses it than it is fine. I've never used it, so I don't know if the directions indicate to leave breathing room. But, I still say the original picture doesn't show breathing room (at least from what I can see). 

Thanks for posting this though. I've never seen it before. I wouldn't use it, but it's always nice to know about things others might find useful.


----------



## NghtShad (Nov 13, 2013)

I am not to interested in the coffee table but the grandfather clock is pretty cool.

http://www.acrylicaquariums.com/water_features/water_feature_47.jpg


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

That clock is awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

I think it's still dumb they can still see each other so always flaring and still kept in small container and someone without experience might drown the fish


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

NeptunesMom said:


> You defend it like it's your photo. Sorry if it is.
> 
> Maybe it's because I research media influence on people (mostly related to gender issues), but I see it as problematic. Whether it's photo shopped or not is really irrelevant.


I am not. I am just viewing it in a different perspective than you. And yes, the fact that it is photoshopped IS relevant because it changes how it is viewed. And it looks like a type of breeder box that has 3 bettas photoshopped into one of it's sections (probably to give a general idea on how big the sections are) on a black background.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

DatBetta said:


> I think it's still dumb they can still see each other so always flaring and still kept in small container and someone without experience might drown the fish


To be honest, the fact that the bettas can see each other shouldn't matter too much. Many bettas get used to seeing their neighbor and settle down after a little bit of time. Sometimes bettas are too bothered by it. But the majority of bettas I've had have calmed down about their neighbors(be it reflection or an actual betta).

Someone without experience on bettas probably wouldn't put the container down that far anyhow. There maybe a risk that the top(if there is one) could come off and the betta would have access to the whole tank and they need to have access to feed the betta. Can't really feed him if the top is completely submerged(or atleast without difficulty)


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

...anyway... this one is a gem:


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Tree said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> I bet these fish are in HEAVEN!


It's Amano and his tank XD


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

My Nephew Cayden wants to say hello: 

hdujjfkjcdvhgikbhk! 

He wanted to type something on my lap top.
Anyway, That clock tank is EPIC!!!!!


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Tree said:


> My Nephew Cayden wants to say hello:
> 
> hdujjfkjcdvhgikbhk!
> 
> ...


Hi Cayden! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Aquatail said:


> Hi Cayden! Welcome to the forum!


 
He says hi. He's 8 years old and can't wait for Christmas and to play Pokemon with me on Thursday after Thanksgiving <3 LOL


----------



## cowgirlbil (Nov 28, 2013)

I think the computer one could be a suitable aquariam.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Tree said:


> He says hi. He's 8 years old and can't wait for Christmas and to play Pokemon with me on Thursday after Thanksgiving <3 LOL


I love Pokemon! ^_^ Getting a little off topic, though, sorry.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Aquatail said:


> I love Pokemon! ^_^ Getting a little off topic, though, sorry.




Hahaha we are. =P 

here, I'll get us back on track. 

WOW you can watch TV AND watch your fish at the same time XD


----------



## cowgirlbil (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clementchee (Nov 26, 2013)

You guys should watch the TV program Tanked. These guys produce the most epic acrylic tanks on earth.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

clementchee said:


> You guys should watch the TV program Tanked. These guys produce the most epic acrylic tanks on earth.


I watch that show time to time and it's AWESOME!


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Tree said:


> I watch that show time to time and it's AWESOME!


I watch it too!


----------



## TheFishyFoxy (Nov 9, 2013)

That show is my life, man. ._. 
Also the Mac aquarium is 3.5 gallons and comes with a Tetra Whisper filter, so the guy making it seems to know at least something about fish care. You can easily put a feeding hole too. Not sure about ventilation tho.
And that coffee table aquarium is on petco's website.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm not a fan of Tanked. It was a great show at first. Then they started doing extreme designs like a skateboard ramp, drum set etc etc. They say these tanks are vibration proof and completely safe. But what fish wants to see something scary coming at them? I feel that it would stress the fish out.
I think I heard the husband made his wife a betta tank once and spelled betta as beta. Idk. Their designs are getting too extreme for me.
I've also read on monster fish forums that many of the tank designs (like the taller ones) aren't well suited for some of the fish they put in them. But maybe that's more a personal opinion? I haven't done much research on many of the fish they use in those tanks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

KeshiaB said:


> There are no words:
> 
> View attachment 247770


I would love something like that for my hamster... Granted I'd need HUGE tubes because she's a syrian.. but cleaning it... oof. 

For fish? never. I wonder how they were able to fill those tubes like that in the first place?


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> I'm not a fan of Tanked. It was a great show at first. Then they started doing extreme designs like a skateboard ramp, drum set etc etc. They say these tanks are vibration proof and completely safe. But what fish wants to see something scary coming at them? I feel that it would stress the fish out.
> I think I heard the husband made his wife a betta tank once and spelled betta as beta. Idk. Their designs are getting too extreme for me.
> I've also read on monster fish forums that many of the tank designs (like the taller ones) aren't well suited for some of the fish they put in them. But maybe that's more a personal opinion? I haven't done much research on many of the fish they use in those tanks.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I liked it at first.. but they never went into the nitrogen cycle.. how to clean and maintain anything. Not to mention those tanks always looked way too overstocked.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

rmarkham said:


> I liked it at first.. but they never went into the nitrogen cycle.. how to clean and maintain anything. Not to mention those tanks always looked way too overstocked.


That was my thing too. But I figured they were probably selling a lot of products to kick start the cycle or something. Because if they didn't, there'd be a lot of unhappy customers and the show wouldn't be going as well as it is.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

KeshiaB said:


> There are no words:
> 
> View attachment 247770


That's an actual part for them to swim in there? O.O

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> That was my thing too. But I figured they were probably selling a lot of products to kick start the cycle or something. Because if they didn't, there'd be a lot of unhappy customers and the show wouldn't be going as well as it is.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think someone on Reddit told me that they use stock media. but I still think it's important to mention these things on a show like that, because people watching it at home might just go buy a tank and fill it with a ton of fish..


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

DatBetta said:


> Key chains....


Don't get me started on these >.< I've already been ranting for 2 weeks straight!


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

clementchee said:


> You guys should watch the TV program Tanked. These guys produce the most epic acrylic tanks on earth.


I absolutely ADORE their tank designs, but the stocking is just awful. They once put 36 Koi fish in a 600g tank with constant bright lights and floating hats. It was cylindrical and they had 0 places to hide, except under each other. They also have a 10 year old kid an 8g tank with like 6 bala sharks, rainbow sharks and around 7 Guppies. I'd take one of their tanks any day, but they need to leave the stocking to me. 

Sorry. Rant over.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=19275296&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInCA%2FNo

This tank kills me. How would the fish even move??


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I have to agree with you all on "Tanked" stocking WAY too many fish in the tanks they make. =/ I seen some eps that made my jaw drop.


----------



## Gallifrey (Sep 22, 2013)

EvaJupiterSkies said:


> ... I am unsure what I think of this...


I saw someone turn one of those into a hamster cage. Pretty nifty for a cage, but not for an aquarium. D:


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

rmarkham said:


> I think someone on Reddit told me that they use stock media. but I still think it's important to mention these things on a show like that, because people watching it at home might just go buy a tank and fill it with a ton of fish..


My thought too. The average person watching the show probably doesn't know a thing or two about aquariums and thinks that they can magically all live together happily. Heck even some of us have been there and got knocked upside the head with "it's an eco-system in a box!"


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Gallifrey said:


> I saw someone turn one of those into a hamster cage. Pretty nifty for a cage, but not for an aquarium. D:


That would be WAY too small for a hamster...


----------



## cowgirlbil (Nov 28, 2013)

I love. Tanked its so funny


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

I suppose I never really thought about the stocking on the tanks they make in Tanked.  I definitely agree about the skateboard one. It probably freaks out the fish.


----------



## TheFishyFoxy (Nov 9, 2013)

Totally agree with most of what you said. I do get angry, this one where they made the drum one, so many goldfish in a little 5 gallon part of it, ugh. I actually live very near one and dude I go all the time. It isn't so bad, and like ehem there are no cool fish-related places near me, but er, the fish seem to be changing a bit. I do get upset, but the clingy part of me gets the best of me. In their poverty's office, they kept Bettas in bowls on their desks, and spelled it Beta in the unfiltered version of the show. Idk, I'm all ramble-y about it so I guess I haven't made up my mind about it. They made an epic planted tank once. must stop rambling omg. 
Sorry ugh .
But yeah I'm sure the tanks make people happy but fish come first. I love their tanks but the ones like the skateboard do annoy me. *stops rambling*


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

I haven't read through all the posts so I may be double posting this but this is the most ridiculous thing I've seen










From PetSmart the description reads: "The Top Fin Dual Betta Kit is not your average betta bowl. The dual design includes dividers so you can safely *(Not for the fish)* double *(so each fish only gets .24 of a gallon? I bet they're having loads of fun)* your betta keeping fun. Lift-top allows easy access for feeding with convenient thumb and finger hole. Only at PetSmart."


----------



## TheFishyFoxy (Nov 9, 2013)

How do they even feed the fish upon the other side?


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

DBanana said:


> I haven't read through all the posts so I may be double posting this but this is the most ridiculous thing I've seen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I shared this one too! Ugh, makes you so mad, eh? I stopped a woman from buying one once and almost got kicked out of the store XD


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Im not sure if this one was posted already. It looks cool but I don't think id ever put a fish in it. Plus I feel like the clock hands would stress the betta out.









I also I found this one. first of no way would a goldie be able to live in that and I feel like that would easily fall off the table or bookself it was on with a betta in it.









Hers another shoe one I found,









This one well....... 
deffinitly seems safe for fish:-(......







This one is the same idea but I realy hope those arnt all fish in that car


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

I really hope the clock is photoshopped
R


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

unfortunetly not, I found a website that sells them, so does amazon I think
its called
Betta Fish clock (and what ever color you choose) by Aquavista


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwogEmRK9Nc

there are multipul vids of bettas in this clock....


----------



## MrsRowell706 (Nov 21, 2013)

This has to be one of the craziest tanks I ever seen


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

MrsRowell706 said:


> View attachment 262418
> 
> 
> This has to be one of the craziest tanks I ever seen


Gah you can get a 10 gallon tank for less than that x_x


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

MrsRowell706 said:


> View attachment 262418
> 
> 
> This has to be one of the craziest tanks I ever seen


I actually kind of want that >.> Not for a live fish, of course, but with one of those fake floaty fish it would actually be adorable. Take out the Betta, and I'm fine with it!


----------



## MrsRowell706 (Nov 21, 2013)

Elsewhere said:


> I actually kind of want that >.> Not for a live fish, of course, but with one of those fake floaty fish it would actually be adorable. Take out the Betta, and I'm fine with it!


They have a frog and a pig one from what I seen lol but the price is a lil much


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

EvaJupiterSkies said:


> ... I am unsure what I think of this...


that's a great idea, though the water capacity could be a issue. ive always though turning one of those old big tvs into a tank would be cool.


----------



## meyern (Dec 19, 2013)

Poor poor fish








TOO SMALL!








"You think there's stress in your life?"


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

When I win the lottery, I am soooo getting something like this!


----------



## VelocityPDX (Dec 28, 2013)

Fish bra ?!


----------

